# They arrive tomorrow - What do I need???



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

OK! Tomorrow is the day. I am picking up my 22 Ilangi tomorrow. :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: What do I need to do the first day or so?

Leave the lights off for 48 hours?

No food for 48 houurs?

Have Clout or Metro on hand?

Clout vs. Metro: Which is easier to use?

Tank will be up and running with 2 established filters so that base is covered. If I need to medicate, I have other filters I can swap in if I need to after the meds have run their course.

All advice will be heeded!


----------



## xchimbax (May 18, 2003)

Looks like u are well prepared

I would also have no rockwork in the tank for the first couple of weeks while u quarantine them

Cloat is a much harsher drug and will stain all your silicone, i prefer the metro, also wont hurt soaking there food in it before feed time during the quarantine period

All the best with your new ilangi :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I feed lightly on the first day Metro soaked food.
If I had clout I might use that.


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

24Tropheus said:


> I feed lightly on the first day Metro soaked food.
> If I had clout I might use that.


Hello...i do the same..when i receive fish i act as if the have bloat...soak food in metro til i see everone is eating ok after a few days.

Do you have the same food that the fish were eating when the breeder had them??

Tekjunky


----------

